# Die Kochecke



## Doofkatze (14. Juli 2012)

Vorab: ZAM hat mir folgenden Auftrag gegeben: Einzige Bitte bei Rezeptideen ist im Eröffnungspost der ausdrückliche Hinweis, dass es nicht gestattet ist Bilder von Kochseiten zu verwenden, die in Ihren AGB oder sonstigen Nutzungsbedigungen, offen oder versteckt darauf hinweisen, dass die Weiterverwendung Ihrer Bilder untersagt ist. Grund: Es gibt da ein paar unlustige Seiten, die nur darauf optimiert sind den ganzen Tag das Netz nach Abmahnquellen scannen.

Bitte beachtet es Weiteren, das wir uns etwas von "Was esst ihr gerade?" abheben müssen. Posts, die einzig besagen, das ihr gerade "Snickers" esst, sind hier definitiv nicht gestattet.


Fangen wir mal an.

Tortellini Spinaci mit Knofi, überbacken.

Zutaten: Fertigtortellini von z. B. Aldi, mit Fleisch; Blattspinat (1 Hälfte); 1 Zwiebel; 500 gr Sahne; Knoblauch, egal ob Zehe, Muß oder gefriergetrocknet; Reibekäse; desweiteren Salz, Pfeffer und gar nicht so unwichtig: Hühnerbrühepulver

Man nehme sich eine Pfanne und bereite alles außer die Tortellini (die ja quasi fertig sind^^) vor. Blattspinat und Sahne also in der Pfanne vorbereiten, das Blattspinat langsam aus dem Block lösen. Gewürzt wird also mit der Hühnerbrühe, Salz + Pfeffer. Desweiteren wird die kleingeschnittene Zwiebel hinzugegeben, dann Knoblauch je nach Geschmack. Wenn der Spinat nun nicht mehr nur ein einzelner Block ist und sich alles schön vermengt hat, kippt man die Tortellini kurz dazu, Deckel drauf, 3-5 Minuten kochen lassen.
Nun in ne Gratinform füllen, Reibekäse drauf, bei 180 Grad ab in den Backofen.
Wann isses fertig? Es ist quasi die ganze Zeit fertig, der Käse bietet quasi nur den Deckel, der dafür sorgt, das alles schön durchzieht. Sobald der Käse langsam braun wird, ab raus aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juli 2012)

Der fiese "Nachokäse Dip"

Eine Entwicklung von mir in Anlehnung an Nachokäsedipsrezepte im Netz.
WARNUNG: Nach dem Kochen ist das Zeug sauheiß und jeder der schonmal geschmolzenen Schmelzkäse an der Lippe hatte wird wissen was ich meine.

Zu gleichen Teilen (z.b. 200 gr)
Mozarella
Chesterschmelzkäsescheiben
Hüttenkäse

zum Würzen
ein paar Spritzer Worcestersauce
Chilipulver oder Sambal (wers scharf mag)

Den Mozarella, den Schmelzkäse und den Hüttenkäse langsam in einem Topf zum Schmelzen bringen und schön rühren damit nix anbrennt.
Sobald da Zeug flüssig ist dann Worcestersauce und Chilipulver dazu und das ganze lauwarm servieren.
Passt wunderbar als Dip zu Nachochips oder auf Wraps.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juli 2012)

Da ich Ex-Lamengibus koche spare ich mir großartige Mengenangaben.
Dass man Speck selber schneiden und Hefeteig selber machen kann wenn man das besser findet ist wohl auch klar.

Zwiebelkuchen:
- Zwiebeln (4 reichen normal)
- 1 Becher Schmand, 2 Becher Sahne
- gewürfwelter Speck
- Hefeteig (gibt es fertig im Supermarkt z.b.)
- Bei Bedarf Käse zum überbacken

Die Zwiebeln schälen und in Scheiben schneiden, dann kurz zusammen mit dem Speck in etwas Öl andünsten.
Schmand und Sahne dazugeben und kochen lassen (ca 10 Minuten reichen auf jeden Fall).
Die Masse bei Bedarf mit etwas Mehl andicken.
Salz oder so kann man sich schenken, der Speck ist salzig genug.

Den Teig auftauen lassen und auf dem Kuchenblech/Form auslegen, die gekochte Masse drauf.

Wer mag darf dann noch Käse drüber geben.

Kuchen in den Ofen bis die Oberfläche goldbraun ist. 


Sieht dann ca. so aus und ist Schwanz lecker (ich persönlich nutze halt ne Springform):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

tikume ... waere nett wenn du angibst auf wieviel grad der ofen sein sollte und wie lange es ca. dauert ( im ofen lassen und vorbereitungsdauer etc...) so kann man sehen ob man genug zeit hat es selbst zu kochen und so


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2012)

Miesmuscheln in Weißweinsud:

- 1 kg Muscheln
- 1 Zwiebel
- 1 Möhre
- 1/4 Stange Lauch
- glatte Petersilie
- Zweig Thymian
- 2 EL Olivenöl
- Lorberblatt
- halbe Zehe Knoblauch
- frisch gemahlener Pfeffer (am besten weiß)
- ca. 0,2 Liter trockener Weißwein

Muscheln unter kalten Wasser gründlich waschen. Ne Bürste ist hier sehr praktisch, sonst wird es insbesondere beim Kochen für mehrere Personen etwas
anstrengend. Offene Muscheln wandern in den Müll. Lauch waschen und in Scheiben schneiden. Möhre schälen und in Stifte schneiden, Zwiebel zu Ringe und Knoblauch
am besten in kleine Würfel. Olivenöl im Topf erhitzen und das Gemüse anbraten. Dann der Thymian, die Petersilie und Lorberblatt dazu. Gut Pfeffer drauf, dann die Muscheln
dazugeben und den Wein angießen. Zugedeckt unter mehrmaligen Rütteln solange kochen lassen, bis sich die Muscheln öffnen. Sollte so ca. 5-8 Minuten dauern.
Muscheln, welche nicht aufgingen, wandern in den Müll.

Anschließend kann angerichtet werden. Ich persönlich mag am liebsten Knoblauchbaguette dazu. Und natürlich Weißwein. 

Das ganze kann man auch mit Chreme Fraiche noch verfeinern. Kommt auch sehr gut. Die schüttet man dann dazu, nachdem man den Weißwein dazugegossen hat.

Das schöne ist, dass es nicht viel Aufwand macht. Der größte Akt ist das reinigen der Muscheln.

Zubereitungszeit ca. 45 Minuten.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> tikume ... waere nett wenn du angibst auf wieviel grad der ofen sein sollte und wie lange es ca. dauert ( im ofen lassen und vorbereitungsdauer etc...) so kann man sehen ob man genug zeit hat es selbst zu kochen und so



Volle Power .. kA wieviel ^^ Ich hab aber eh keinen richtigen Ofen, nur so nen kleinen.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Volle Power .. kA wieviel ^^ Ich hab aber eh keinen richtigen Ofen, nur so nen kleinen.



Ich bin zwar der größte Vollschussel in der Küche, den die Menschheit wahrscheinlich je gesehen hat, aber glaubt man den ganzen Kochprofis, dann ist "Volle Power" beim Kochen meistens eher schlecht.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juli 2012)

Die haben alle keine Ahnung. Solange es nicht leistungsfähigere Küchenwerkzeuge gibt ist volle Power gerade ausreichend


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2012)

Achwas. Pizza macht man auch so heiß es geht bis sie fertig ist


----------



## win3ermute (14. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Achwas. Pizza macht man auch so heiß es geht bis sie fertig ist



Gilt Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holen als kochen?


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Achwas. Pizza macht man auch so heiß es geht bis sie fertig ist



hahaha ihr volldeppen  .... wollt sowas nur anmerken damit man eben die rezepte nachher ein bissl im detail kennenlernt und sie eben teils genauso nachkochen kann ... wenn jeder jetzt auf gut glueck anfaengt es nachzukochen kann das ja nix werden 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Gilt Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holen als kochen?


 nur wenn du das bier auch selbst aufmachst


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Gilt Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holen als kochen?



Wenn du es zuvor selbst gebraut hast, dann ja.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Gilt Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holen als kochen?



Ok, der Witz hat nen endlosen Bart... Ja, Instant-Pil(z/s)suppe.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2012)

Ravioli aus der Dose

- Dose mit Dosenöffner öffnen (1-2cm Deckelrand beibehalten)
- Tomatenspritzer an Küchenfliesen/tapete/Kleidung entfernen
- Raviolidose mit Deckel kurz über der Spüle umdrehen, dabei den Deckel festhalten, so dass etwas Sauce ablaufen kann (schmeckt dann nicht so suppig)
- Raviolis in den Topf tun, mittlere bis kleine Hitze einstellen, deckel drauf, paar Minuten abwarten.

mit Pfeffer, Parmesan und/oder Basilikum verfeinern bei Bedarf

- aufn Teller tun, essen

bon appetit!

Eine gewisse Ironie darf behalten, wer welche entdeckt!


----------



## tonygt (14. Juli 2012)

Das am Anfang erst mal alle ihre Witze reißen bei neuen Threads kennt man ja 

Ich selbst bin zwar kein Spitzenkoch aber koche gerne und für die Studentische Küche reicht es ^^
Und da der Durschnittliche Student ja eher Faul ist empfehlen sich Gerichte die sowohl leicht als auch für mehrere Tage Nahrung ohne das man an 3 Tagen am Stück das selbe isst.

Das Rezept fängt relativ Simpel an am ersten Tag Kocht man Kartoffelbrei/Kartoffelpüree sollte eig. bekannt sein wie das geht trotzdem nochmal die kurz Form.
Kartoffeln Kochen -> schälen
In einem Topf entsprechende Menge Milch warm machen und mit Muskatt, Pfeffer und Salz würzen dann Kartoffeln klein stampfen. Dazu esse ich dann ganz gerne Bratwurst.

Der eigentlich Trick ist jetzt soviel Kartoffelbrei zu machen das man deutlich etwas über hat, da warm gemachter Kartoffelbrei jetzt nicht so der Burner ist wie ich finde und man ja auch nicht 3 Tage lang das selbe essen will. Mache ich mir aus dem Kartoffelbrei einen Teig und brate das ganze an. Funktioniert auch realtiv simpel wobei man einige Dinge beachten muss.
Den Teig rührt man an indem man 1 Ei und etwas Mehl zum Kartoffelbrei gibt, dabei ist zu beachten das man wirklich wenig Ei und Mehl verwendet, dass ganze soll dem Brei nur eine gewissen Haltbarkeit geben, damit es nicht zerfällt beim wenden. Wenn man zuviel Ei und/oder Mehl dazu gibt schmeckt es am ende deutlich anders.
Dann brät man das ganze in Heißen Öl an hier ist vor allem wichtig sehr viel zu verwenden und auch während des Bratens ruhig nochmal nach zu giessen die Dinger saugen das Öl förmlich auf. Man lässt das ganze solang braten bis eine Seite knusprig braun ist und brät dann die andere Seite an auch hierbei ist etwas Fingerspitzen gefühl gefragt der Grad zwischen Knusprig braun und Pechrabenschwarz ist sehr schmal mein Mitbewohner kann davon ein Lied singen . Wenn das ganze Fertig sind kann man es Pur mit Ketschup oder Apfelmus essen und hat somit je nach Menge noch für 1-2 weitere Tage lecker essen.

Guten Appetit


----------



## Magogan (14. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> WARNUNG: Nach dem Kochen ist das Zeug sauheiß


Du schreibst nicht zufällig amerikanische Bedienungsanleitungen? 

Ich kann nicht kochen =( ... Aber vielleicht lerne ich es ja irgendwann 

Ich werde mal meine Mutter nach ihrem Rezept für Kartoffelsalat fragen, der schmeckt richtig gut


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ravioli aus der Dose



Ohne Macaroni? Wie bist denn du drauf?


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

tomaten zuchini salat mit mozarella

1 zuchini sieht aus wie gurke nur dicker und halb so gross - die männer kennen das gemüse vieleicht aus pornos  das ist ne zuchini
4 tomaten
1 packung mozarella
salatsosse

zuchinie waschen und schneiden in der pfanne mit 1 esslöffel kurz anbraten
tomate in scheiben schneiden
mozarella zerupfen

salatsosse selbst anrichten oder fertig kaufen liegt bei euch 

zuchini mit tomanten mischen obendrauf mozarella streuen - müsste für 2 portionen reichen


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das am Anfang erst mal alle ihre Witze reißen bei neuen Threads kennt man ja



Das erhöht die Überlebenschance des Threads auf 15%.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Juli 2012)

> Du schreibst nicht zufällig amerikanische Bedienungsanleitungen?



Ich weiß nich ob ihr die fiesen Eigenschaften von Scheibletten kennt, wenn man die auf nen Toast packt und überbackt.
DIe haben dann eine relativ kühle Kruste und sobald man reinbeißt, kommt der heiße klebrige Käse und ergießt sich auf die Lippe.
Und den kann nich einfach wegwischen .
Der Dip kann sich ähnlich verhalten... 
Man hat eine leichte Kruste und darunter ist dann die Lava.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ok, der Witz hat nen endlosen Bart... Ja, Instant-Pil(z/s)suppe.



Pfff! Das ist halt kochmäßig der Gipfel meiner Künste - und ich mach das selbst und schicke nicht die Frau! Dafür koche ich den besten Kaffee der Welt und verzichte seit Jahrzehnten auf die Kaffeemaschine! 

Dazu braucht man nur einen Wasserkocher und sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser kochen lassen, Sieb inklusive Kaffeefilter mit nach Belieben dosierter Kaffeemenge auf die Kaffeekanne stellen (ich bevorzuge beim Wald-und-Wiesen-Kaffee drei Suppenlöffel. Bei besseren Sorten natürlich weniger). Wenig Wasser auf den Kaffee gießen und Pulver "andicken" lassen. Dann sorgsam an den Außenrändern weitergießen! 

Ca. 10 Minuten stehen lassen - und dann den Kaffeeflash erleben! Schmeckt besonders gut vor/während/nach Vernaschen des Partners eurer Wahl; ist aber auch so verdammt gut!


----------



## xynlovesit (15. Juli 2012)

Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce.


1. Wasser in den Topf einlassen und dann kochen lassen. (mit dem Deckel drauf)
2. Wenn das Wasser anfängt zu sprudeln, dann die Spaghettis rein und kochen lassen.
3. Anderen Topf holen, Tomatensauce rein, kochen lassen, bis es blubbert, dann runter vom Herd.
4. Spaghettis abgiessen und fertig.

Zeit: 10minuten ungefähr. 

Geschmack: Sehr gut!


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2012)

*Pizzabrötchen* 

1x Packung roher Schinken
1x Packung gekochter Schinken
1x Packung geriebener Käse (am besten Emmentaler)
2x Päckchen/Becher Schlagsahne
5x Laugenbrötchen




1. Schinken in kleine Stücke schneiden, zusammen mit dem Käse und der Sahne vermengen und mit ein paar Spritzern Maggi abschmecken

2. Laugenbrötchen aufschneiden und jede Hälfte mit der Masse bestreichen

3. Ofen bei 180°C Umluft vorheizen und Pizzabrötchen für ca. 15min goldbraun backen.

4. Genießen



​Schmeckt wirklich fantastisch, ist schnell gemacht und lässt sich auch kalt genießen. Sicher kein Gericht für Kalorienbewußte aber für den klassischen Single-WoW-Zocker ein unkompliziertes, sättigendes und fixes Abendessen. Für mich und meine Frau mache ich es auch gelegentlich, und es ist jedes Mal total lecker.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juli 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sicher kein Gericht für Kalorienbewußte aber für den klassischen Single-WoW-Zocker ein unkompliziertes, sättigendes und fixes Abendessen.



Nu warten wir auf die ersten, die behaupten, Noxiel flame WoW-Spieler ! Entweder sind die eh fett - oder sie brauchen gar nicht erst auf Kalorien zu achten, weil sie eh keiner anschaut


----------



## Pyronidas (15. Juli 2012)

Ein Schönes Stück Schweineschnitzel nur leicht fettdurchzuogen / Person leicht durchklopfen, anschliessend beideseitig in Mehl/Salz/Pfeffer wälzen und etwa 10 Minuten durchziehen lassen. 
Fett in einer Pfanne heissmachen die Schnitzel einmal kurz auf jeder Seite anbrutzeln lassen und dannach regelmässig wenden, wenn sie schön durch sind schreckt man das ganze mit etwas Weißwein und Wasser direkt in der Pfanne ab.
Wichtig ist das alles fleisch schön bedeckt ist. Schüttet das Mehl/Salz/Pfeffer das vom Wälzen über ist noch dazu und rührt es mit etwas Maskapone und Milch durch.
Jetzt kommen Champignions dazu und Kräuter, hier richtet sich es nach dem eigenen Geschmack, ich bevorzuge Italienische Kräutermischungen und Kapern. 
Dreht die Temperatur auf mittlere Stufe, Deckel drauf und dann etwa 45-60 Minuten garen lassen. 
Super dazu passen Serviettenknödel:
Zutaten:
(für 4 Portionen) 
6 Semmeln (Brötchen) altbacken (es können auch Grahamweckerln etc. verwendet werden.)
2 EL Butter oder Margarine
2 EL gehackte Petersilie (glatt)
1/8 l Milch
1 Ei
Muskatnuß gerieben
Pfeffer
Salz


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zubereitung:
Die Semmeln (Brötchen) in Würfel schneiden und in eine Schüssel geben.

Butter oder Margarine in einer Pfanne leicht erhitzen und die Petersilie darin leicht anschwitzen.

Petersilienbutter über die Semmelbröckerln verteilen.

Milch mit dem Ei, geriebener Muskatnuß, Pfeffer und etwas Salz gut verrühren und ebenfalls über die Würfel gießen.

Ca. 1/4 Stunde weichen lassen.

Danach mit feuchten Händen sorgfältig durchkneten und zu einer länglichen Rolle formen.

Eine größere Stoffserviette (oder ein sauberes Küchentuch) gut anfeuchten und die Knödelrolle darin locker einwickeln.

An beiden Enden mit einem Faden abbinden.

Reichlich Salzwasser (1 TL Salz pro Liter Wasser) zum Kochen bringen und den Serviettenknödel ins leicht kochende Wasser hängen (z. B. über einen quergelegten Kochlöffel binden).

Ca. 3/4 bis 1 Stunde köcheln lassen.

Nach dem Herausnehmen kurz ausdampfen lassen, vorsichtig auswickeln und in fingerdicke Scheiben schneiden.


Absolut lecker, ok Aufwand für den Zocker etwas groß aber ich Spiel auch mit Leib und Seele Hobbit und da gehört son Schmaus schon zur Spielatmosphäre


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Person leicht durchklopfen



^^

Da musste ich schmunzeln


----------



## Pyronidas (15. Juli 2012)

Hihi ja so manch Person würde ich aber auch gernmal leicht durchklopfen xD


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Juli 2012)

*Pilzpfanne mit Reis*
*
*
250g Champignons
1 große Zwiebel
Pfeffer, Salz, Paprika (scharf)
Crème fraîche (mit Kräutern)
Reis (Kochbeutel)

Die Pilze putzen, in Würfel schneiden. Die Zwiebel zu Zwiebelringen verarbeiten. Pilze und Zwiebeln mit ein wenig Margarine oder Öl kurz andünsten. Mit einem Topfdeckel abdecken und fünf Minuten schmoren lassen. Währenddessen Reis kochen (ca. 15 Minuten). Nach dem Schmoren mit Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika würzen, 2 - 3 TL Crème fraîche dazugeben, fertig.

Wem das Reiskochen mit Kochbeuteln zu lange dauert, dem empfehle ich _Uncle Ben's Express-Reis_. Der braucht nur 2 Minuten in der Mikrowelle. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

Welchen Wein würdet ihr mit für Nudeln mit Spinat empfehlen ?


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Welchen Wein würdet ihr mit für Nudeln mit Spinat empfehlen ?



Haha, ich habe so ziemlich keine Ahnung von Weinen, aber an Alcohol ist Rot-Wein mein Favorit geworden und da kann ich den hier empfehlen:
http://www.real-onlineshop.de/realstore/Rosso-Riunite/0670756001001/P/LD000000_LD120000_LD120300_LD120301/0
Eher mild und keinen so trockenen Abgang. Im Gegenteil, eher süßlich. Halt eher was für Leute die es ein wenig süßer/saftiger mögen.
Und für den Preis, einfach spitze.

mfg


----------



## Hubautz (16. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Welchen Wein würdet ihr mit für Nudeln mit Spinat empfehlen ?



Einen Chianti oder Barolo.
Der Chianti ist ziemlich trocken, der Barolo einigermaßen . 
Lieblichen Wein mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht, ist aber Geschmacksache. 
Ansonsten ist es natürlich auch immer eine Frage des Preises, sprich was man in eine Flasche Wein investieren will.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

Naja investieren würd ich jetzt nicht soooooo viel aber halt soviel das ich was vernünftiges bekomme.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2012)

Lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen Olliruh. Der passende Wein ist eigentlich immer von der Sauce, die zu den Nudeln serviert wird, abhängig. Helle, cremige Saucen verlangen eigentlich nach einem Weißwein, ein Chardonnay oder Riesling könnte dir da vielleicht schmecken. Dunkle und kräftige Saucen, wie z. B. eine Bolognese brauchen auf der anderen Seite dann natürlich einen ebenbürtigen Mitspieler, in Form eines guten Rotweins.




Welche Sorte genau, musst du dummerweise selbst herausfinden. Bei mir kann ich sagen, dass ich anfangs fast ausschließlich süße, maximal halb-trockene Weine getrunken habe mich nach und nach zu den trockenen Rebensäften vorgearbeitet habe.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

Danke ich werd mal gucken 
Die Sache ist nur das es der Spinat ja quasi die Soße bildet mh ich probiers mal mit nem weiß Wein oder ich frag Madame einfach was sie lieber trinkt


----------



## Hubautz (16. Juli 2012)

Bei Weißwein würde ich zu einem Pinot Grigio (Grauburgunder) oder aber zur Königin der Reben, dem Riesling raten. 
Chardonnay ist oft extrem gehaltvoll, sowohl was Geschmack als auch Alkoholgehalt angeht. (ABC-Trinker = Anything but Chardonnay)
Ich denke ab 4-5 Euro aufwärts sollte man etwas trinkbares bekommen.
Am besten ist natürlich vorher probieren.


----------



## Perkone (16. Juli 2012)

Putencurry mit Reis

-Je nach Futterleistung/Leute n halbes Kilo bis Kilo Putenfleisch
- 1-2 Zwiebeln
- Knoblauch (Bei dem chinaknoblauch 2 Ganze, bei Zehen 4-5)
- 1 Dose Schlagobers
- Viel und vor allem GUTES Currypulver (Das Zeug ausm Ottonormal-Supermarkt rühr ich nich an)
- Salz
- Pfeffer
- Muskatnuss gerieben
- Wasser
- Reis
- Olivenöl
- 1-3 Äpfel (Je nach Leute, am besten weiche Sorten)

Kochutensilien (So verwend ich se)

- Nen Teflonbeschichteten Topf
- Einen normalen Stahltopf
- Messer, Topflöffel
- Reibe (für Muskatnuss)

Als erstes mal Zwiebel und Knoblauch schälen und mit nem Zyliss zerhacken. Derweil den beschichteten Topf leicht mit Olivenöl bedecken und das Fleisch würfelig schneiden. Den Topf erhitzen (Als Probe, ob die Zutaten schon rein sollen, ein Stückchen vom gehackten Knoblauch/Zwiebel reinlegen und warten bis es anfängt zu... naja, das was Sachen in Öl halt machen... knistern?) und ab genug Hitze rein mit dem Zwiebel/Knoblauchhack. Dann ca 4-5 Minuten knistern lassen unter öfteren umrühren, bis es schön glasig wird. ACHTUNG! Knoblauch wird bitter, wenn er zu braun wird!!.

Danach das Fleisch dazugeben und solange mitbraten, bis es außen komplett weiß wird. Nun den Tegl Schlagobers reinkippen und Wasser dazugeben (Sorry, grad keine Mengenangabe, wieviel Wasser, so 300ml vll). Nun die Äpfel vierteln und dann in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden und ebenfalls in den beschichteten Topf geben. Currypulver nach belieben reingeben (Je nach Farbe und Geschmack. ACHTUNG! Zu viel Curry machts bitter.) Ebenfalls nach Geschmack Pfeffer, Salz rein. 
Die Muskatnuss reib ich meistens so ca 15 mal aufm Reibeisen hin und her, das reicht. Ebenfalls dazugeben.
Das Ganze heiß aufkochen und danach auf mittlerer Hitze so ca 20-30 Minuten köcheln lassen (Je nachdem, wie sämig es werden soll). Reis im Stahltopf kochen (Wird so ca 15 Minuten dauern).

So, das anrichten etc erklärt sich eh von selber  Viel Spaß und guten Hunger mit meinem Rezept ^^ Hoffe, ich hab nix vergessen


----------



## schenkbael (17. Juli 2012)

Ich koche mir ganz gerne:


Maultaschen mit Ei (5-15 min je nach Schnibbelkunst  )


Man benötigt: 
1 x Packung Maultaschen (6 Stück/300g nehme ich)
4-6 Eier (je nach Hunger und Einstellung  )

Es geht ganz leicht:

Maultaschen in Scheiben schneiden, ca halber Zentimeter
Eier verquirllen
die Maultaschenscheiben anbraten bis sie n bisschen Farbe haben
Ei drüber und jetzt wie Rührei behandeln 

aber nicht zu lange in der Pfanne lassen, sonst wird's trocken
Pfeffer, Salz und schmecken lassen

Das Ganze kann man auch noch mit Schinken, Paprika etc. anreichern

Geht schnell, leicht und kostet ca. 2,50 + Energie


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juli 2012)

Ich mach immer noch gehackte Zwiebeln zu den Maultaschen dazu, aber ansonsten ist das n Gericht, was es bei mir schon als Kind gab - was vielleicht daran liegt, dass meine Mutter aus Stuttgart kam.

Mal mein Rezeptchen (zu nem richtigen Rezept fehlt mir grad der Nerv  ):

Linsensuppe

Zutaten:
1 Dose Linsen mit Suppengrün (man kann auch trockene Linsen nehmen und die einweichen lassen und das Suppengrün dann selbst kleinschnibbeln und rein, aber dann dauert's halt dementsprechend)
1 Packung (125 Gramm sind glaub ich dann in so ner Hälfte drin) Speckwürfel
1 Zwiebel
1 Packung Spätzle
Salz, Pfeffer, Essig nach Geschmack
Wiener Würstchen (klassisch wären Saitewürschtle ausm Ländle, aber die kriegt man halt hier nicht, zumindest noch nich gesehn)

Zubereitung:
Zwiebel fein würfeln, mit Speck in einem Topf anbraten, Linsen in den Topf, bissl Wasser drauf, warm machen, Spätzle nach Packungsanweisung kochen und reinrühren, Würstchen entweder kleinschneiden und reingeben oder im ganzen warm machen. Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken, ein bisschen Essig schon so rein, allerdings ist das wirklich Geschmackssache und wenn mehrere Leute essen, sollte man den Essig einfach mit auf den Tisch stellen. Und schwupps, fertig 

Edit: Nach Noxiels Anmerkung... Zubereitungszeit ca. 25 Minuten, würd ich mal schätzen.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2012)

Was meint ihr, würde doch bestimmt nicht schaden, eine ungefähre Zubereitungszeit mit anzugeben. Damit sich die angehenden Hobbyköche auf die Dauer einstellen und abschätzen können, ob es noch reicht bevor der Raid losgeht. Hm? Nur so ne Idee.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Juli 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sicher kein Gericht für Kalorienbewußte aber für den klassischen Single-WoW-Zocker ein unkompliziertes, sättigendes und fixes Abendessen.



Darf man daraus jetzt schließen, dass der klassische Wow-Zocker mit Übergewicht zu kämpfen hat?


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2012)

Suppe mit Wiener Würstchen oder Bockwurst:

Man nehme: Eine Tüte Frühlingssuppe/Sternchensuppe/Buchstabensuppe/..., 1-2 Wiener Würstchen oder Bockwurst und ca. 1 Liter Wasser ...

Wiener Würstchen oder Bockwurst in ca. 1 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden. Wasser in den Topf geben und erhitzen. Dabei die Suppe aus der Tüte in das Wasser schütten. Danach Würstchenscheiben ins Wasser geben (vorsichtig, sonst spritzt es). Dann ca. 5-10 Minuten bei ca. 80°C (Wasser sollte so kurz vor dem Kochen sein) im Topf lassen und zwischendurch umrühren. (Die Zeit steht auf der Tüte drauf.) Suppe aus dem Topf in einen tiefen Teller oder eine Schüssel füllen und essen. Fertig.

Ist nicht so kompliziert und sollte jeder zu Hause nachkochen können. Schmeckt auch sehr lecker  Am liebsten mag ich Sternchensuppe


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Am liebsten mag ich Sternchensuppe



Oder Buchstaben


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2012)

Wow Hammer was ein super "Rezept" Magogan xD Ganz schön raffiniert xDxD xD

Du solltes so ein Kochbuch für Single-Männer schreiben oder sowas 

Zugegebenermaßen wäre ich darauf jetzt nicht gekommen. Also normale Würstchen schmeißt man ja eher in den Bohneneintopf, oder in die Linsensuppe...


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Der fiese "Nachokäse Dip"
> 
> Zu gleichen Teilen (z.b. 200 gr)
> Mozarella
> ...



Schmelzt der Mozarella überhaupt? Hab mir noch nie Käse-Dip mit Mozarella gemacht weil ich immer davon ausgegangen bin der währe viel zu zäh und fest dazu.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Los gesteht es euch ein, ihr seit doch schon ganz heiss drauf nur bei den Gedanken daran: Das Veganer-Mettbrötchen! xD
Ich sehe ZAM vor meinem geistigen Auge schon in Freudentränen ausgebrechen und zum Supermarkt losrennen um die Zutaten zu besorgen... 
Mach das doch mal bitte jemand, und dann bitte ein Efahrungsbericht hier rein... 

Die Pampe sieht so unglaublich widerlich aus 

Völlig vegan und fettfrei!

- 50 Gramm Reiswaffeln (natur!!!)
- 50 Gramm Tomatenmark
- 2 Zwiebeln
- 200ml Wasser
- 1-2 TL Salz
- Pfeffer
- Mut


http://www.zentrum-d...chen-vegan.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dsiLT_uHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juli 2012)

Noch ein alternatives Suppenrezept.
Das ist nicht wesentlich teuerer als eine Dosensuppe und schmeckt sicher besser.

Zeitaufwand:ca. 30 Minuten

1 Bund Suppengrün
1 -3 Suppenknochen
Gewürze:Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat

Wenn zur Hand, frische Kräuter (Schnittlauch, Petersilie)

Würstchen(Rindswurst, Cervelat, Wiener je nach Geschmack und Geldbeutel)

Alternativ:etwas Sahne oder Creme fraiche

DieSuppenknochen in einem kleinen Topf in ca. 1 Liter Wasser kochen. 

Das Gemüse des Suppengrüns putzen (die Möhren und den Sellerie schälen, den Lauch säubern und das ganz Grüne abschneiden) und in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden.

Nach 15 Minuten das Gemüse zu den Knochen geben und gar kochen lassen.

Jetzt gibtes zwei Möglichkeiten:


1. Klare Brühe:

Die Knochenherausfischen, die Wurst hineingeben und bei schwacher Hitze 5 Minuten ziehen lassen.Die sehr fein gehackten Kräuter dazugeben und servieren.


2. Suppe pürieren

Die Knochen herausfischen, mit einem Stabmixer das ganze pürieren und etwas Sahne oderCreme fraiche dazugeben. Die Wurst hineingeben und bei schwacher Hitze 5 Minuten ziehen lassen Die sehr fein gehackten Kräuter dazugeben und servieren.


Wenn man keine Suppenknochen zur Hand hat, geht auch ein Brühwürfel o.ä. Selbstverständlich kann man auch Nudeln, Graupen, Reis oder andere Suppeneinlagen mitkochen.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juli 2012)

> Schmelzt der Mozarella überhaupt? Hab mir noch nie Käse-Dip mit Mozarella gemacht weil ich immer davon ausgegangen bin der währe viel zu zäh und fest dazu.



Genau das ist ja der Trick an der Sache .

Mozarella: Wird zäh und zieht Fäden
Chester : für den Geschmack
Hüttenkäse: lockert das ganze etwas auf und wirkt dem zähen Mozarella entgegen


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

An dem Veganer-Mett hat noch niemand probiert nehme ich an...


----------



## Dominau (22. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja der Trick an der Sache .
> 
> Mozarella: Wird zäh und zieht Fäden
> Chester : für den Geschmack
> Hüttenkäse: lockert das ganze etwas auf und wirkt dem zähen Mozarella entgegen



Intressant. Ich werds heute mal ausprobieren


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2012)

Und an alle Schwaben und die die es noch werden wollen:

Soooo einfach und schnell kann man leckere *Spätzle* selber machen!!

Zutaten

- 250g Speisequark (20% Fettstufe)
- 3 Eier
-150ml Buttermilch
- 300g Mehl

-Salz
-Pfeffer
-Muskatnusswürze (kann man auch weglassen wenn man es nicht mag)

- leicht gesalzenes kochendes Wasser

Zubereitung:

Quark, Eier und Buttermilch verrühren und mit Salz, Peffer und Muskatnuss vorsichtig würzen.
Jetzt langsam das Mehl zugeben und dabei weiterrühren bis es ein schöner Teig geworden ist
Nun 20 Minuten stehen lassen (reicht für eine Innie als Tank)

Nun packen wir Teigmasse auf ein Frühstücksbrettechen, streichen ihn flach und schaben mit einen Messer kleinen Fetzen in das kochende Wasser. 
Die Fetzen dürfen gerne ungleichmäßig sein und komisch aussehen, völlig egal.

Sobald sie im kochenenden Wasser oben auf schwimmen sind sie auch schon fertig.
Am besten mit einem Schopflöffel (eine Art Kelle mit Löchern) rausnehmen und mit der Sauce euere Wahl bedeckt aufmampfen.

S isch hald legga.


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2012)

Ohrensammler ist vielleicht kein sehr guter Name, um in einem Koch-Thread zu posten


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ohrensammler ist vielleicht kein sehr guter Name, um in einem Koch-Thread zu posten



Wieso?
Gut hören können ist auch für einen Koch wichtig, oder?


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Gut hören können ist auch für einen Koch wichtig, oder?


Klingt eher danach, als würdest du die Ohren kochen und essen


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HShl_ufOFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kartoffeln kochen für den zukünftigen Chefkoch.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

herrlich.


----------



## Dominau (22. Juli 2012)

Käse-Dip war lecker. Danke Caps-Lock


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ohrensammler ist vielleicht kein sehr guter Name, um in einem Koch-Thread zu posten



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Ein Diskussions-Thread zum Film "The hill have eyes" würde eher passen.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juli 2012)

Thread wurde ausgemistet und wieder geöffnet.

Bitte haltet euch an halbwegs seriöse Rezepte. Die Wiener Würstchen mit Tütensuppe sind hart an der Grenze, aber Salzsuppe, Wasser kochen oder Buchstabensuppe aus Russisch Brot zählen definitiv nicht dazu!


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

Ok dann erkläre ich mal, wie ich eine Tomatensauce am liebsten mache, wahlweise zu Spaghetti mit Hackfleisch oder einfach irgendwelchen Nudeln...

Tomatensauce

- Tütensauce von Maggi und Co.
- Tube Tomatenmark kaufen (günstiger als jede Tüte und hält länger)
- diverse Gewürze nach Lust und Laune, zu empfehlen: Pfeffer, Basilikum, Paprikagewürz, Salz

Mit Mehlschwitze hab ichs nicht so, daher:

Tomatenmark auf 3-4 gehäuften Esslöffeln (oder mehr!) in einen Topf geben.
Dazu etwa 200ml Wasser. Nicht 250 wie oft bei Tütensaucen empfohlen, denn dann wird es zu wässrig meiner Meinung nach.
Mit Löffel oder Gabel umrühren, das ganze zum Kochen bringen.

Nebenbei je nach Belieben noch einen Esslöffel Butter hinzufügen und die entsprechenden Gewürze.

Ich tue gerne in rauhen Mengen Basilikum und Pfeffer rein, soviel, dass sich die Soße manchmal sogar deutlich verdunkelt. 
Eine Prise Salz ist empfehlenswert
Etwas paprika verstärkt den scharfen Tomatensaucen Geschmack.

Die meisten Leute mögen es ja eher fruchtig und nicht so scharf, aber in Kombination mit Parmesan Beilage finde ich die scharfe Soße besser.


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Als begeisterter Fleischfresser und Hobbykoch mal eine Empfehlung:

Fleisch in Folie:

Zutaten (pro Person)
1 Scheibe Fleisch (jenach Geschmack)
1 Kartoffel
1 Tomate
1/2 Zwiebel (je nach Grösse auch ne Ganze)
Alufolie
Öl
Salz Pfeffer

Ein grosses Stück Folie (ca. doppelt so lang wie breit) mit Öl bestreichen, aussen ca. 10 cm Rand aus lassen.
Gesaltes und Gepfeffertes Stück Fleisch mittig platzieren. Darauf in der reihenfolge:
Kartoffeln
Tomate
Zwiebeln 
in dicken Scheiben schichtweise platzieren.
Das ganze dicht verpacken. Wer sich nicht sicher ist macht einfach noch ne zweite Lage Alu drumherum. Wichtig ist das die Enden dicht und nach oben gebogene sind. Kann man leicht durch mehrfaches falten am Rand bewerkstelligen.
Ab in den auf 200 Grad vorgeheizten Ofen. 
Je nach Fleischsorte bei ca. 120 Grad langsam garen.
Dauer mindestens 90 Minuten.
Je zarter es man will. je länger drin lassen. Auch das richtige für Raidabende...wenns zeitlich nicht klappt einfach Temperatur nach 90 Minuten runter drehen auf 50 Grad...hält sich ewig bis nachm Raid 

Wichtig ist das man eher durchwachseneres Fleisch nehmen sollte. Da mageres zu schnell austrocknet und wenig Flüssigkeit abgibt.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juli 2012)

Dann mal mein Bolognese Rezept (wobei ich mir bei den Mengen nich 100% sicher bin)

250 gr Rinderhack
1/2 Zwiebel
1 Knochblauchzehe
Scharfer Tomatensaft (den gibts fertig zu kaufen)
etwas Tomatenmark

Zum Würzen:
Brühe, Salz, Zucker, Paprika, Oregano

Zwiebel und Knoblauch fein hacken und leicht in Olivenöl anschwitzen lassen.
Das Hackfleisch drauf, mit Paprika Salz und Pfeffer würzen und krümelig braten
Danach mit dem Tomatensaft ablöschen, je nach Geschmack mehr oder weniger.
Ich nehme irgendwas zwischen 250 und 500 ml.
Am Besten mit den 250 anfangen und dann nach und nach mehr rein.
Mit Salz, Zucker Oregano, Tomatenmark und etwas Brühe abwürzen.

Der Vorteil an dieser Soße ist, dass sie recht leicht ist, im vergleich zu fiesen Mehlschwitzen.

Als Nudeln funktionieren gut Farfalle, weil die viel Oberfläche haben .


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2012)

Dann mal mein Gegenrezept - Bolognese ist übrigens weder dein noch mein Rezept, jeder Italiener würd dich dafür schlagen, dass du es so bezeichnest 

Tomaten-Hackfleisch-Sauce zu Nudeln
Für 4-6 Portionen, je nach Esser

Zutaten:
500 Gramm Hackfleisch
1 Tube Tomatenmark
1 Dose gehackte Tomaten oder 3-4 frische Tomaten (ehrlich, man kann die aus der Dose nehmen, macht keinen Unterschied, bei frischen muss die Sauce aber ein bisschen länger köcheln)
1 halbe Zwiebel
1-2 Knoblauchzehen (oder für faule Leute wie mich gefrorenen, fertig gehackten von Aldi)
gehackte, gefrorene italienische Kräuter (gibt's von Iglo oder in der günstigen Version von Aldi)
Salz, Pfeffer, Paprikapulver, Olivenöl (gutes, das man erhitzen kann!), evtl. Gemüsebrühe

Zubereitung:
Zwiebel und ggf. Knoblauch fein hacken. Olivenöl in einem Topf erhitzen und das Hackfleisch darin verteilen (nicht als Klumpen reinschmeißen, bitte) und krümelig anbraten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch dazu und mit anbraten. Ich geb auch die Kräuter schon dazu (ca. 1 1/2 Esslöffel, aber nehmt lieber etwas weniger und packt beim Abschmecken noch welche rein, damit es euch nicht zu intensiv wird vom Kräutergeschmack her). Dann die Tube Tomatenmark drüber verteilen und umrühren. Wenn es leicht angebrannt riecht (Röstaromen! Aber wirklich nur ganz leicht vom Geruch her!), die Dose Tomaten und Wasser bis zur gewünschten Sämigkeit drüber (der eine mag die Sauce dicker, der andere dünner), umrühren und aufkochen lassen. Dann mit Salz, Pfeffer, Paprikapulver, evtl. Brühe und evtl. Kräuter abschmecken.

Ich setze meistens gleichzeitig mit dem Saucentopf den Topf mit dem Nudelwasser auf (ich bevorzuge Spaghetti, ganz klassisch, oder Fussili), die Sauce ist meistens soweit fertig, bis das Wasser kommt und während der Garzeit der Nudeln lass ich die Sauce bei mittlerer Hitze vor sich hinköcheln.

Dann noch etwas frisch geriebenen Parmesan (oder anderer Käse, wenn man anderen bevorzugt) drüber - guten Appetit!

Zubereitungszeit: ca. 30 Minuten inklusive Nudeln
Schwierigkeit: 1,5/5 - das war übrigens das erste Gericht, was ich komplett alleine kochen konnte mit 11 oder 12, mittlerweile natürlich etwas abgeändert, aber es ist wirklich nicht schwer. Wenn man sich das mit dem angebrannten Geruch etc. übrigens nicht zutraut, kann man auch einfach kurz umrühren und dann direkt Tomaten und Wasser draufgeben, damit es nicht ganz anbrennt


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

ich füge dem rezept von schneemaus meist eine ganze speisezwiebel hinzu. zusätzlich noch sellerie ( je nach geschmack 1/4) und 2 möhren. das ganze zusätzlich zum hack schmoren. gibt das gewisse etwas. und im anschluss klein hacken und dazu geben


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Wer mal richtige Bolognes essen will beginne mit gewürfelten Sellerie , Zwiebel und Möhrenstücken, füge Schinkenwürfel dazu...und folgt dann nach Anbratem dem obengenannten Rezepten. Wichtig ist langes Köcheln bei geringer Hitze und vor allem Abschmecken mit Zucker was gerne vergessen wird


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2012)

Kochen   

Einfacher Basis-Gurkensalat:
1 Gemüsegurke
1 Becher Joghurt je Fett desto besser(die kleinen 150er)
Dill (trocken mehr, frisch weniger) nach Geschmack
1 El Olivenöl
1 Tl Zucker
Salz
1 Spritzer Zitronensaft oder Essig
evtl Pfeffer

Dressing anrühren, Gurke reinhobeln, umrühren, ~15 min ziehen lassen und fertig


----------



## schneemaus (31. Juli 2012)

Lasagne

Man nehme:
Die Tomatensauce aus dem Rezept oben

Lasagneplatten (ca. 1-1 1/2 Päckchen)

geriebenen Gouda nach Geschmack, bei mir sehr viel 

Zutaten für Bechamelsauce:
1 1/2 gehäufte (wirklich gehäuft) Esslöffel Butter oder Margarine
die gleiche Menge Mehl
ca. 1 Liter Milch (zur Sicherheit etwas mehr bereithalten)
Salz, Pfeffer, Muskatnuss

Zubereitung Bechamelsauce:
Butter oder Margarine im Topf schmelzen, bis sie leicht anfängt zu brutzeln, Mehl drauf und verrühren, bis man eine homogene Masse im Topf hat. Dann Milch nehmen, Schneebesen in die andere Hand, Milch drauf und... Rühren, rühren, rühren! Erstmal die Milch langsam zugeben, aufkochen lassen und dann je nach Dicke Milch zugießen, bis die Sauce die gewünschte Konsistenz hat. Mit Salz, Pfeffer und einer Prise Muskatnuss abschmecken.

Zubereitung Lasagne:
Nun zum Schichten. Bei Platten, die man nicht vorkochen muss (also mittlerweile eigentlich allen) IMMER mit etwas Sauce unten anfangen, sonst pappen die untersten Platten an und werden nicht durch. Ich fang also mit Hackfleischsauce an, darüber Lasagneplatten. Dann eine Schicht Bechamelsauce, wieder Platten, Hackfleischsauce und ein bisschen (ca. eine Hand voll) Käse. So macht man weiter, bis nix mehr übrig ist. Abschluss mit einer Sauce, ich variier das meistens, was eben mehr da ist. Die Lasagneplattenangabe ist deswegen so vage, weil jeder die Lasagne anders mag - der eine vor Sauce triefend, der andere eher etwas fester. Das muss man eben einfach ausprobieren. OHNE Käse obendrauf bei 175° Ober- und Unterhitze in den Ofen schieben für ca. 30 Minuten, dann den Käse drauf und weitere 15-20 Minuten (nach gewünschtem Bräunungsgrad UND natürlich mit ner Gabel mal reinstechen, ob die Nudeln gar sind) im Ofen backen. Guten Appetit! Wer die Lasagne übrigens eher sauciger mag, macht die Saucen auch einfach etwas dünner, also mehr Milch in die Bechamel und mehr Wasser in die Hackfleischsauce.

Zubereitungszeit: ca. 45 Minuten für beide Saucen (die parallel zu machen, geht nicht, die Bechamel braucht zu viel Rühraufwand), ca. 10 Minuten Schichten, ca. 45 Minuten Backzeit (in der man ja nix machen muss, außer mal den Käse draufzustreuen)
Schwierigkeitsgrad: Ich empfinde ihn als gering, aber manche Leute scheinen Probleme mit Mehlschwitzen zu haben, deswegen mal 3/5


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Juli 2012)

Fondue-Saucen

Grundrezept für alle 3 Saucen (zusammen): ca. 500 gr Majonaise, es empfiehlt sich daher, direkt ne große Tube Majo zu kaufen; ca. 400 gr Joghurt natur; 200-300 gr. Creme Fraiche; gefrorene Gewürze wie 6-8 Kräuter (so ein kleines Päckchen)

Komplett verrühren.

Nun gibt es 3 Sorten: Ketchup, Senf, Knoblauch.

Ketchup = Texicana Salsa, ca. 150 gramm. Die Schärfe wird komplett neutralisiert!

Senf = etwas Senf, auch hier entfällt die Schärfe, zurück bleibt ein schöner senfiger Geschmack

Knoblauch = ne Knoblauchzehe, es ist beiweitem nicht so schlimm wie Tsatziki mit dem Geruch, jedoch kommt der Geschmack durch den hohen Fettanteil zur Geltung.


Seltener benutzen wir die Saußen auch außerhalb des klassischen weihnachtlichen Fondueabends. Da nimmt man dann eben 1 Drittel von der Grundmasse oben, rührt kurz etwas Texicana Salsa darein und packts z. B. auf Brot mit etwas "purem" Fleisch (sprich ohne Sauce).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2012)

Einfache Sahne-Thunfisch Sauce

-Nudeln wie man mag

- 1 Becher Sahne (200 ml)
- 1 Dose Thunfisch in Wasser
- 1 Zwiebel
- 1 El Sojasauce, je nach Geschmack mehr oder weniger
- Pfeffer, eventuell etwas Parmesan drauf oder Schmelzkäse reinrühren

Zwiebeln anbraten, Thunfisch abtropfen und anbraten
Wenns knusprig wird, Sojasauce reingießen, kurz kochen lassen.
Pfeffer reinstreuen, Sahne drüber gießen, heiß werden lassen

Über die Nudeln gießen. Genießen


----------

